# Do all hairless rats have red eyes?



## KittyRat (Dec 23, 2014)

Was at a pet store and my mom asked the guy working there, and he said yes. He also said the hairless rat we where looking at is 6 months, of which, the rat looked pretty small. So I don't really believe the guy.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Definitely not. Most people believe that hairless rats are all pink skinned and red eyed because that's mainly what you'll see in pet stores, but hairless rats can have any pigmentation that a normal rat can, it's just not as visible because they don't have hair growing in. For example, my hairless boy Smeagol is a black hooded hairless. He had two sisters who were black self hairless.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Not at all. My two current hairless rats do have red eyes, but my first hairless rat, Molly, had black eyes. They can be any coloration and any eye color, and in the case of my Molly they can have dumbo ears too. =P


----------



## Galaxy13Gecko (Dec 6, 2014)

My 2nd pair of rats were from the pet store and both were hairless boys with pink skin and black eyes  He could just look smaller because he is so naked.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is my hairless boy Gaius, who passed away last year :'( 

He's a black eyed hoodie! I've never actually seen a red eyed hairless but it's reall difficult to find hairless rats at all here.


----------



## scarletbegonias (Oct 24, 2012)

i had four hairless rats and they all had black eyes . except one... she had one black eye and the other one was noticiably ruby-like


----------

